# Angeln in De Rijp Nordholland



## sunrise137 (24. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

als Holland-Neuling habe ich mal ein paar Fragen. Für eure Auskünfte und Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar. Falls jemand in der Nähe ist, können wir uns gerne mal treffen!

Wir haben über europarcs.nl in De Rijp ein Ferienhaus über den Jahreswechsel gebucht. Ich würde gerne mit meinem Sohn mal in den Polder die Spinnköder wässern. Angeltage wären 28./29.12.17.
Ich wollte gerade den Vispas online bestellen, geht aber nur für 2018. 

Fragen:
Gilt der 2018 Vispas dan schon zwischen den Jahren?
Wie komme ich evtl. an 2017er Vispas?
Wo ist in der Nähe ein Angelgeschäft?
Welchen Verein in der Region empfehlt ihr?

Klar rentiert der 2017er Vispas sich für 2 Tage nicht mehr, aber wir wollen unbedingt angeln und welches Hobby rentiert sich schon. Das Geld ist mir in dem Fall egal, 2018 reicht die Zeit evtl.mal für einen Kurztripp dann passt es wieder. 
Die Reise war das Geburtagsgeschenk für meine Frau, freundlicher Weise darf ich 2 Tage angeln.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gast (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in De Rijp Nordholland*



sunrise137 schrieb:


> Fragen:
> Gilt der 2018 Vispas dan schon zwischen den Jahren?
> Wie komme ich evtl. an 2017er Vispas?
> Wo ist in der Nähe ein Angelgeschäft?
> ...


Hi Rainer,
nein, der 2018 Vispas hat in 2017 keine Gültigkeit.
Jeder Angelladen verkauft dir einen vorläufigen Vispas, dauer 10 Minuten und du kannst loslegen.
Angelgeschäfte in der Nähe findet du sicher über Google.
Ich wünsche viel Spaß


----------



## poldi82 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in De Rijp Nordholland*

Du benötigst natürlich in 2017 auch den Vispas 2017, nicht den für 2018. Zu bestellen unter:

https://www.vispas.nl/

Falls es günstiger sein soll, kannste für deinen Junior eine sogenannte   meevistoestemming ordern. Ist allerdings auf einen Tag begrenzt. So müsstest du nur einen Vispas kaufen...

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/meevistoestemming/

Wenn du den Vispas 2017 nicht mehr online bestellen kannst, kannst du ihn in jedem Angelgeschäft vor Ort bekommen. Auch viele deutsche Angelgeschäfte in Grenznähe verkaufen die. Ansonsten hier vor Ort:

https://www.vvvderijp.nl/


----------



## -TiTo- (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in De Rijp Nordholland*

Hallo,
 es gibt für die verschiedenen Gebiete auch einen Vispass der nur eine Woche gültig ist (ich meine nicht den kleinen Vispass mit dem man nicht aus Raubfisch angeln darf).
 Einfach in ein Angelgeschäft gehen und direkt mitnehmen.
 Gewässermäßig sieht das gebiet sehr interessant aus und der ein oder andere Hecht ist sicher interessiert


----------



## sunrise137 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in De Rijp Nordholland*

So, hier mal eine Wasserstandsmeldung zwischendurch.

Vispas 2017 gibt's keine mehr zwischen den Jahren! In drei  Geschäften wurde uns versichert, dass der 2018er schon gilt. Also haben wir den gekauft.
Schwierig gestaltet es sich an interessante Angelplätze zu gelangen, ein Boot wäre hilfreich. Entweder ist ein Zaun oder ein Graben im weg.
Die Wassertiefe  beträgt an den meisten erreichbaren Stellen unter einem Meter.Streetfishing mögen wir nicht so.
Das Wetter ist auch eklig, Schnee, Regen, Sturm,....
Bisher konnten wir 3-Stunden Angelzeit abzwacken und einen gut genährten 60er unter einem Boot hervor locken.
Trotzdem kommen wir wieder, mit Boot!

Ein Tipp:
Der Angelshop in Heiloo, sehr nett und kompetent!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## -TiTo- (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angeln in De Rijp Nordholland*

Naja, glück gehabt das ihr nicht kontrolliert wurdet denn ich bin mir sehr sicher das der 2018er noch nicht gültig ist.
 Aber wie auch immer ist ja alles gut gegangen.
 In Holland sind die kleinsten Gräben nicht zu verachten, da steht oft ein Räuber drin.


----------



## sunrise137 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in De Rijp Nordholland*

Leider war uns kein Angela mehr gegönnt, der Himmel hat seine Schleusen geöffnet und es war sehr stürmisch.

Wir haben das Gebiet mit dem Auto und Visplaner-App begutachtet, sieht ganz interessant aus. Jedoch sind viele interessante Stellen zu Fuß schlecht zu erreichen. Die Einheimischen sind mit kleinen Booten unterwegs, das macht Sinn. Aufgrund der Wassertiefe würde ich ein Schlauchi  mit Kurzschaft oder E-Motor empfehlen.

Das Eorocamps-Resort in De Rijp kann ich als Quartier empfehlen, die Häuser  sind neu und sauber. Einzig negativ, die Sauna ist kostenpflichtig  und der nächste Lebensmittelladen ist 5 Kilometer weg.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------

